# That time of the month



## bbrad (May 30, 2012)

Guys reply only please. I am not bashing on women here, I love my wife, maybe I am not the norm?

Is it just me, or can you tell when your wife is going through that monthly visitor?

My wife claims that she is no different before, during or after. 

I'll say different. Her mood is, shall we say... negative a few days before, and Boom goes the Dynamite.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

lolllll I am not replying. Just laughing.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Hell yes, can almost tell every month those couple days before. She even admits that she is *****ier (though I don't dare say those words to her). During is not much fun either because she is quite negative, especially towards herself.


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Only by the bloated belly. No changes in attitude.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

It never affected me that way
Sorry for replying to your male only thread but it's my time of the month


----------



## marty1966 (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes - my wife definitely has 2-3 days per month when she's an illogical, argumentative, confrontational, crazy person.
Usually it's several days before her time - then she gets a little better and when she starts she starts acting normal again.

The kids are even aware of it. She's begrudgingly aware of it.

Years ago I just started calling her on it and it has seemed to help. If she's ranting I'll say something like - oh it's that time again - and it tends to end her rant a little quicker.

Or sometimes I'm in the dog house....


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

I can get a little sense of it - then again she's got a f'ng app on her tablet so it's kind of hard NOT to notice a couple days before. She doesn't get pissy but she has gotten a migraine before.

I try to make her smile by reminding her that she at least gets to tell me whether it'll be anal or oral that week....:rofl:


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I cry easier when it gets to that time I'm supposed to have a period.
I'm not as affectionate either.

Although,it can be made a lot worse if I had an SO insensitive enough to say something as boneheaded as 'seems to be that time of the month'
Thankfully,he never mentions it and since I don't get a period,he remedies my weepies with lots of orgasms.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

things get thrown at me when I say things like "well, you're just angry because you're on your period"


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> things get thrown at me when I say things like "well, you're just angry because you're on your period"


Or..."Would you like me to go buy some pills..."


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

My wife's aunt pictured below comes about once a month....


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> My wife's aunt pictured below comes about once a month....


If I was't a professional drinker I woulda spit mine out!!!

LMFAO!! That's hilarious!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

in college I was involved in a University produced sketch comedy show that aired on basic cable

this quick sketch applies to this thread

PMS Spoof Ad from NiteLife U. #3 - YouTube


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Annuale


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

mine predates that by 15 years


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Always ahead of your time AR. In binary of course, not tens counting.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Yea, another woman who doesn't follow directions here 

My husband definitely can tell when it's coming: I'm b!tchy and I want more sex...quite the conundrum!


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Yea, another woman who doesn't follow directions here
> 
> My husband definitely can tell when it's coming: *I'm b!tchy and I want more sex*...quite the conundrum!


That could be fun!! :rofl:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I just think it's funny. Hormones surge, and drop....moods will be shifting. Not a big deal. If you, as a woman, know it's coming, announce it. "I am in a funky mood!" And in turn, men, don't be on her case about crap. Dang. God forbid a woman have different moods. I know men are mostly stoic, but damn. lol. 

I never got crazy PMS until my tumor...now it's mellow again. I just get bloated and my boobs hurt. Oh well.


----------



## that_tumor (Mar 9, 2012)

that_girl said:


> I never got crazy PMS until my tumor


blameshifting!!


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

that_tumor said:


> blameshifting!!


IT LIVES!!!!!

(although hopefully not really, TG!)


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I've even had our teen sons say to me...."must be that time, huh?" ... doesn't bother me, I know I get more irritable and bi*chy... I can feel the cloud coming over me... ... I am more sensitive... I ball easier....if something irritates me...it tends to get stuck in my head... like on a hamster wheel.....where the rest of the month.... it would just slide off. (never noticed this until my 40's). 

Not every month is like this, I do skip some... it's hit or miss...if all is going well. 

Husband can RAG on me about it...generally we'll :rofl: together, how I need to be put in a cage with duct tape over my mouth... If I'm a grouch, I can admit it! 
Might as well laugh about it...it's a bit of a release... 

Though I've told our boys... you'll NEVER get away with this - with your future wives.... so don't EVER EVER EVER go there!!!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Yea, another woman who doesn't follow directions here
> 
> My husband definitely can tell when it's coming: I'm b!tchy and I want more sex...quite the conundrum!





SomedayDig said:


> That could be fun!! :rofl:


I read both of these aloud to my husband and he grinned and nodded. See? I know my husband very well! :rofl:


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

I know that I was a lot worse with my PMS until they switched me onto different BC and I started addressing my PPD. I can still get kind of feisty the day or two before, but nothing like the hysterical weeping wreck I used to be.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

that_tumor said:


> blameshifting!!


:rofl::rofl::rofl:
omfg.


----------



## terrence4159 (Feb 3, 2013)

no attitude change for my wife but we dont call it the time of the month we call it blow job week


----------



## Camelia (May 2, 2013)

You guys are funny! I actually find it refreshing that you are all talking about this in such a light hearted manner. Personally, mine is weird. My symptoms seem to alternate cycles! But lately, I tend to be just plain miserable with the whole thing.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Almostrecovered said:


> things get thrown at me when I say things like "well, you're just angry because you're on your period"


Because they are irrational. And instead should realize we are simply pointing out the truth.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

terrence4159 said:


> no attitude change for my wife but we dont call it the time of the month we call it blow job week


More like, wish I could avoid her completely week.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

My three sons and I can all tell. And I have the cycle app so I know it all. Ovulation, pms, period, all of it. She gets *****y 4-5 days before. Usually initiates mediocre sex 1-2 days before it starts (to tie me over I think). By the end she's horny and stays that way until 2-3 days after ovulation.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

You wanna know why women get so angry about their periods? We were told it was a wonderous thing, that it was natural and it was a gift! Birds would sing and there would be white sheets and the scent of spring rain, and a calm happy face!

They LIED! It SUCKS! You can HAVE IT! Stupid Sister Margaret!!!


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> You wanna know why women get so angry about their periods? We were told it was a wonderous thing, that it was natural and it was a gift! Birds would sing and there would be white sheets and the scent of spring rain, and a calm happy face!
> 
> They LIED! It SUCKS! You can HAVE IT! Stupid Sister Margaret!!!


:rofl: Exactly!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I got angry about my period because I was in so much pain 3 out of 4 weeks of the month, and nothing helped. I looked FINE on the outside, but the pain was unbearable. Yea...that put me in a "mood". Especially when doctors "had no idea" what was going on.

Thankfully, my family never asked the stupid question of "Are you PMSing?" Wtf.


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

I can tell when my wife is "on" she has less patience, is quicker to shout / cry. Just more emotional than normal.

BTW I have two teenage daughters and all three of them seem to have synchronized their cycle, is that normal.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Wiltshireman said:


> I can tell when my wife is "on" she has less patience, is quicker to shout / cry. Just more emotional than normal.
> 
> BTW I have two teenage daughters and all three of them seem to have synchronized their cycle, is that normal.


We synchronize in order to make the force strong 

It is normal,no cause for worry but you may want to make plans to be out of town around that time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northern Monkey (May 2, 2013)

I used to be able tell. When she started hating me 90% of the time it got harder though!


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Of course, if all the TAM women start to synchronise then everyone's in trouble


----------



## Northern Monkey (May 2, 2013)

*Re: Re: That time of the month*



Dollystanford said:


> Of course, if all the TAM women start to synchronise then everyone's in trouble


Holy [email protected], the thought alone gives me chills.


----------



## tobio (Nov 30, 2010)

Hubz has said before patronisingly, "aw, somebody's got their time of the month haven't they?" 

So when he gets in the mood, I say, "aw, you're really affected by your hormones aren't you baby "


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

You bet I get PMS and I'm very cranky. I'm pretty quiet those days as I tend to resort to my room. I always tell hubby when I'm in a crappy mood anyways. I try not to snap at anyone.


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

bbrad said:


> Guys reply only please.


So much for this eh bbrad?


----------



## Northern Monkey (May 2, 2013)

Women and doing as they told? Ha was probably a sure fire way yet female responses!


----------



## Camelia (May 2, 2013)

Wiltshireman said:


> I can tell when my wife is "on" she has less patience, is quicker to shout / cry. Just more emotional than normal.
> 
> BTW I have two teenage daughters and all three of them seem to have synchronized their cycle, is that normal.


Yes, completely normal. It's a biological thing.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> You bet I get PMS and I'm very cranky. *I'm pretty quiet those days as I tend to resort to my room. * I always tell hubby when I'm in a crappy mood anyways. I try not to snap at anyone.


I am the opposite...I have found I need more of his attention when I am feeling like this...even if he tells me I am grouchy....as this CALMS ME, soothes me -bringing my mood *UP*..... I don't think I have ever heard another woman say this...It's always... "I stay away"......or He STAYS AWAY !


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> We synchronize in order to make the force strong
> 
> It is normal,no cause for worry but you may want to make plans to be out of town around that time
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Dad said it was... interesting... with a wife and three daughters. Mom would have week one, followed by us girls, each week in succession... It was torture for him. :rofl:


----------



## Northern Monkey (May 2, 2013)

*Re: Re: That time of the month*



Maricha75 said:


> Dad said it was... interesting... with a wife and three daughters. Mom would have week one, followed by us girls, each week in succession... It was torture for him. :rofl:


Oh lord the horror! You didn't even sync up for him? 

So glad I have no girls!


----------



## mrsball (Sep 18, 2012)

I'd be disappointed if H didn't notice/know it was that time, pay attention! Surely you can be more aware of the person you share a bed/house/life with, besides just mood. Having said that, growing up we 3 sisters were NEVER allowed to use totm as an excuse for poor attitudes or behavior. Mum always made sure to drum that in to us.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

My wife will generally pick a fight with me the day before. It'll be about something inconsequential. The annoying this is that it'll be me who is the first to realise. She used to be weepy and insecure when we were dating. These days she'll pick a fight.


----------



## wifenumber2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Fair to bring it to her attention; however, saying "it's that time of the month" will throw gas on the fire. Speaking for myself, it makes me think you think that it's all in my head and I'm just screwed in the head. It's similar to making remarks like "...that labor thing is a myth--if I can't feel it how do I know it exists" (I've been on the receiving end of that comment by my H).

We didn't ask to be women but we deal with it. Some of what happens during "that time of the month" is out of our control and makes us miserable yet we soldier on being wives, mothers and employees. Sometimes we know we feel argumentative, not trusting etc. but don't know why until that time starts and then we realize we are not going crazy. Some months are uneventful. Your love and patience makes all difference.

My wish has always been that a guy would have to experience, just once, what we have to go through and then there would be patience and understanding.


----------

